# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موقع للقرآن

## الوسادة

ادخل الى موقع القران الكريم و اختار السورة و القارئ الذي تريده 

http://www.tvquran.com/


مع حبي


الوسادة 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جزاكِ الله كل خير

----------

